# 2011 cruze. zune issues. "Indexing Zune"



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

There has been some issues with some USB drives. Nobody has mentioned the Zune specifically though. Search the threads for the USB issues. My Sandisk Cruzer works great.


----------



## elwood58 (Feb 2, 2011)

I have tested the USB port with multiple manufacturer USB Thumb Drives, as well as an iPod Classic and my IPhone 4. It has worked flawlessly so far.


----------



## coop98 (Feb 5, 2011)

Oh darn. I was hoping it would be much easier Haha.


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

my sony mp3 player doesnt work either


----------



## INTIMIDAT3R (Jan 22, 2011)

coop98 said:


> Hi guys. I've searched and found out on the camaro forum there is a pdim issue. When I plug my zune in the radio says "indexing zune" my iPod works every time. Has anyone else gotten this issue. I've tried everything with the zune. I just took it in for service. And the techs didn't know anything. The members on the other forum have found out its a software issue. But has anyone had problems with the USB on their cruze?


I have an 80 gig Zune and it takes FOREVER to index. I have 40 gig of music on it.

I ended up getting some generic thumb drives from Wal-Mart and divided up my music.

I wish it didn't have to index every time you turned on your car.


----------



## gunner22 (Nov 20, 2010)

The reason the Zune doesn't work is that they are not a PlayForSure device. I almost picked up a ZuneHD off craigslist, but saw that most cars don't support the format that the Zune uses for its music.

Google search "Zune not PlaysForSure" and there are a number of forum discussions about this.


----------



## INTIMIDAT3R (Jan 22, 2011)

gunner22 said:


> The reason the Zune doesn't work is that they are not a PlayForSure device. I almost picked up a ZuneHD off craigslist, but saw that most cars don't support the format that the Zune uses for its music.
> 
> Google search "Zune not PlaysForSure" and there are a number of forum discussions about this.


Zune works just fine in my Camaro and Cruze and the wife's Equinox. Just takes a while to index since I have 6,000+ songs on it.

Just got tired of waiting for it to index and went with USB drives to shorten the index time since I only have 8 gig of music on each one insteadof the 40 gig on the Zune.


----------



## RS LTZ (Jan 5, 2011)

I have a Zune HD and it worked right off the bat after plugging it in. It didn't index or anything.

I thought the Zune HD was a PlayForSure Device??


----------



## queencitypr0 (Feb 16, 2011)

Im having this same issue. I have the zune hd 64 and it just indexes for forever. And when i do try and play songs the tagging for the music is not correct. It mixes different artists and song titles together. And then after a while it disconnects saying no supported content found?? its really weird. Anyone have any solutions?


----------



## DiscoPanda (Mar 28, 2011)

I have a Zune HD 32GB and I have maybe 4GBS of songs on there but it does take forever to index with my Cruze and I was worried I was the only one. It tends to mesh the songs together too so some of my songs are not even playable... which can be annoying. So I might just have to go and use a plug-in USB... sad.


----------



## cruzin_for_a_bruzin (Mar 4, 2011)

INTIMIDAT3R said:


> I wish it didn't have to index every time you turned on your car.


 I agree. I have a 16 Gb USB drive and it has to index all 10 Gigs of my music everytime I turn my car on. It usually only takes a minute or two but you can't search through your music while it is indexing. I do love having a USB drive with all my music always in my car though...


----------



## Family0 (Mar 18, 2011)

DiscoPanda said:


> I have a Zune HD 32GB and I have maybe 4GBS of songs on there but it does take forever to index with my Cruze and I was worried I was the only one. It tends to mesh the songs together too so some of my songs are not even playable... which can be annoying. So I might just have to go and use a plug-in USB... sad.


I pick up my Cruze tomorrow night and will try out my ZuneHD 32 on it. I already cut down my music volume to help with the indexing but mostly listen to podcasts. Zune has a great interface to download and manage podcasts. Having Wifi updating is good so I can let the PC do all that behind the scenes and not need to take the Zune out of the car. I will be really irritated if it doesn't work. Wife had a non HD 8gig, hopefully that one works. 

Zune is a fantastic player but this lack of support is making me consider going to *gasp* Apple!


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

cruzin_for_a_bruzin said:


> i agree. I have a 16 gb usb drive and it has to index all 10 gigs of my music everytime i turn my car on. It usually only takes a minute or two but you can't search through your music while it is indexing. I do love having a usb drive with all my music always in my car though...


100%


----------



## queencitypr0 (Feb 16, 2011)

yea, I went and bought a 32 gb flash on ebay too. But even that has its issues. It indexes a lot faster which is a good thing. Only a second or too after the initial but i'm having issues with a lot of the songs not showing up or playing at all.... getting kind of frustrated with it.


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

queencitypr0 said:


> yea, I went and bought a 32 gb flash on ebay too. But even that has its issues. It indexes a lot faster which is a good thing. Only a second or too after the initial but i'm having issues with a lot of the songs not showing up or playing at all.... getting kind of frustrated with it.


Check the attribute fields in windows for the songs that dont show up. Sometimes the songs will not list, or show up in strange spots if the title / artist / album attributes arent there. Just verify that they are there, especially if you did not rip the MP3s yourself.


----------



## DiscoPanda (Mar 28, 2011)

Family0 said:


> I pick up my Cruze tomorrow night and will try out my ZuneHD 32 on it. I already cut down my music volume to help with the indexing but mostly listen to podcasts. Zune has a great interface to download and manage podcasts. Having Wifi updating is good so I can let the PC do all that behind the scenes and not need to take the Zune out of the car. I will be really irritated if it doesn't work. Wife had a non HD 8gig, hopefully that one works.
> 
> Zune is a fantastic player but this lack of support is making me consider going to *gasp* Apple!


I know the feeling... I hate the idea of having to go to Apple... especially since I'm an avid non-Apple fan. But for my car... it might be worth it to trade in my HD Zune...


----------



## RS LTZ (Jan 5, 2011)

Screw Apple lol, I am never buying one of their products. A couple mins of indexing won't bother is better than owning an Apple i-anything (in my opinion).


----------



## Family0 (Mar 18, 2011)

DiscoPanda said:


> I know the feeling... I hate the idea of having to go to Apple... especially since I'm an avid non-Apple fan. But for my car... it might be worth it to trade in my HD Zune...


Well I picked up my ECO last night. Similar problems. My HD never finished indexing in my 15 min ride home. Wife's 8 gig did pretty quick, maybe a min or so. Problem is that the podcasts catagory that is on Zune does not show up in the Genres. I listen to long shows so if even if it did, it would reset back to the beginning of the show next time anyway. I figure pretty much any player will not give me what I want, so I'm not too upset. I just plugged in via the aux input and it works just fine. I will try out with a Sanza I have laying around and some flash drives to experiment. 
I do gotta say it is pretty slick having it interface with radio controls. Those of you that want to do that with your Zune I feel your pain.


----------



## drumrolfe (May 10, 2011)

I always read the MS Zune was a "Plays for Sure" device. 

However, this doesn't seem to be the case because it doesn't operate correctly. After the intial waiting period (indexing), the zune begins to play the first song in the index. If you scan/seek using the Cruze interface, it allows you to see and sort songs but they are all paused and will not play once selected. If you press play (to unpause) it will restart the original song in the first slot of the index.

In other words, you cannot play a song of your selection unless you wait for the Zune to naturally go through it's playlist.


----------



## ScottNWDW (Apr 24, 2011)

I have had no issues at all using an 80GB iPod Classic or my old 8GB iPhone 3G (which I am now just using as an iPod Touch) or even my iPhone 4. I think I will keep the old iPhone 3G in the car for music purposes. It has my most listened to playlists on it. For longer trips I'll bring the 80GB iPod.


----------



## Butcher98 (Jan 28, 2011)

Seeing this thread made me think of my old original zune that I had buried away. I plugged it in today and it worked out nicely. Its a 30 gig. I dont search for music often usually just have it on shuffle. This may replace my 16gb flash drive I had plugged in and eliminate the need to ever plug my ipod touch 4g in.


----------



## coop98 (Feb 5, 2011)

Sorry I havent been around in MONTHS... I figured it out... 

I took my car to every Chevy dealer in Milwaukee... THEY HAVE NO CLUE ABOUT THE CAR.. I went home... Pissed... I plugged in my USB drive, but the car couldn't read the music... Then turned the car off and started it up... Plugged in my Zune 120GB, abd POOF! It worked... and still works to this day. The only time it "Indexes" is when I add or remove music, but its only for about 30-45 seconds.


----------



## 12musiclover (Oct 24, 2012)

I have the 80 GB Zune and indexing is the least of my problems, it plays 3 or 4 songs then the device fails thru the USB, I can play it with the 1/8 jack to the Aux imput but that is a pain and not as safe. I have heard of a firmware update but would appreciate any imput.

Thanks


----------



## Xandor (Aug 16, 2014)

My Zune HD 32gig won't be recognized by the car at all. I'm also still grandfathered in on one of the old plans where I get 10 free songs a month.

I'm beginning to think trading to an iPod classic might be the only way - but then I keep forgetting I can play all my music through my phone that's connected via Bluetooth...


----------

